# Tag Zeichen "<" & ">" ignorieren?



## the-cR (1. Juni 2002)

Hallo,

gibt es einen Tag, der die Tag Zeichen "<" und ">" innerhalb seiner selbst ignoriert?

Es gibt ja z.b. <plaintext> - nur ist der Tag veraltet, und er stellt alles bis zum Ende des Dokuments in einigen Browsern alles als plain text dar.

Was ich erreichen will ist jedoch die Formatierung durch mein CSS beizubehalten, jedoch außerdem z.b. "<moin>" anzuzeigen.

Nach dem Motto :

<p><ignoretags>Moin, ein IRC Name lautet <Hans>!</ignoretags></p>

Hoffe das Beispiel konnte mein Anliegen verdeutlichen..


Danke


.cr


----------



## sam (1. Juni 2002)

wenn ich sowas mache, dann mach ich das so 

```
&lt;hallo&gt;
```


----------



## the-cR (1. Juni 2002)

Genau das will ich ja nicht. Ich hab schon meine Gründe warum ich nach sowas frage 

Aber mal im ernst.. ich habe einen Text in dem halt "<" und ">" vorkommen können. Ich hätte nun gerne eine möglichkeit, daß diese Zeichen nicht als Tag Anfang und Ende interpretiert werden.

Falls noch jemand Ideen hat, würde ich mich freuen


.cr


----------



## sam (1. Juni 2002)

würde mich auch mal interessieren ob das anders geht.....

http://www.selfhtml.net/html/allgemein/zeichen.htm#html_eigene


----------



## Ripper (11. Juni 2002)

jo da gibt es eine ganz einfache Lösung und zwar < Hans > du mußt hinter < ein freizeichen schreiben und vor > auch

ich hoffe das hat dir geholfen

cu Ripper


----------



## Bomber (15. Juni 2002)

```
<html>
 <head></head>
 <body>
  <? echo htmlentities("
  
     <moin> <bla>
  
  "); ?>
</html>
```

musste aber das file mit der endung .php versehen und dein webspace muss php unterstützen.


----------



## the-cR (15. Juni 2002)

Hehe jo.. danke für die Antworten (die immer noch eintreffen 

Es geht darum daß ich es in HTML machen will - ich kann den Text nicht modifizieren (wegen dem vorschlag eine leerstelle zu lassen), ich kann/will auch kein php benutzen (wegen script vorschlag) - ich will nur wissen, ob es halt _nur_ mit html geht =) Alles andere sind zwar gute Hilfen von Euch, nur bringts mir nichts  Naja vielleicht geht es ja auch gar nicht in HTML ...


----------



## Ripper (16. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von the-cR _
> *Hehe jo.. danke für die Antworten (die immer noch eintreffen
> 
> Es geht darum daß ich es in HTML machen will - ich kann den Text nicht modifizieren (wegen dem vorschlag eine leerstelle zu lassen), ich kann/will auch kein php benutzen (wegen script vorschlag) - ich will nur wissen, ob es halt _nur_ mit html geht =) Alles andere sind zwar gute Hilfen von Euch, nur bringts mir nichts  Naja vielleicht geht es ja auch gar nicht in HTML ... *



jo würd mich auch interessieren wenns noch ne andere Möglichkeit gibt


----------

